
Zuckerberg has agreed to testify before Congress on the data breach scandal - SirLJ
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/3/19/17138784/zuckerberg-facebook-testify-congress-cambridge-analytica
======
soundpuppy
That was fast. Despite all his somewhat shady practices, at least he's willing
to be held accountable. It's too bad we probably won't see the president own
up to half the problems he's created.

~~~
dozzie
> at least he's willing to be held accountable

Not really. He refused to testify before UK Parliament. I guess he didn't feel
that he has any real choice in the case of his own country of origin.

